# Anadrol 50



## NorthQ (Oct 28, 2004)

Was just wondering what kind of result you get if you take anadrol by itself without stacking it with anything. And how long should you take it, I`ve heard maximum 6-8wks.


----------



## NorthQ (Oct 28, 2004)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> My freind took Anadrol alone. It was the first time he took steroids. He made gains from Anadrol alone. He took 2 tabs a day for 8 weeks his bench ans shoulder press went way up.


But did the gains stay after he was done? If it is as I think, they just pump you up when you`re on em and then you shrink back to normal size when you`re done. is that correcT?


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 9, 2004)

I had to try some anadrol since I got a hold of them so cheap. Second day, got a huge pump already! They're great, but I fear Im gonna shrink totally when I get off them. Taking deca with it, I was thinking maybe I`ll buy some sust and start taking that in about a week or two. 

How does this sound:

wks 1-4   anadrol 50mg/day
wks 1-12 Deca 200mg/wk
wks 3-12 Sust 250mg/wk

I've got clomid and nolva in case I need it, and have enough for pct when I get off deca and sust. I have limited funds, so cant afford that much, but I can get a hold of sust cheap, so I was thinking perhaps the cycle I proposed would work. What do you guys think?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 9, 2004)

lol....does anybody listen to any advice people give here?? you're taking anadrol and deca and NO TEST???  you better start the test up.....if anybody even thought of taking only 1 drug, it would have to be TEST hands down....get that test started, else, say goodbye to the man in the brown turtleneck!!

let me critique your cycle you have posted, first of all, ditch the sustanon, unless you want to inject every 3 days, which is a must....250mg/week on sust isnt gonna dojack shit.....you deca is too low as well.....i would take everything you have right now, and double it.....but for the first week, 50mg of drol should be fine, but go to 100mg after that....try this

Weeks 1-4 (anadrol 100mg a day, 50mg for the first week per day)
Weeks 1-10 or 11 (deca 400mg/week)
Weeks 1-11 or 12 (Test at 500mg/week)

since you already started w/o test, better hurry up and throw some in...just remember to run it a week or 2 longer than your deca because of deca's half life.


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 9, 2004)

Hehe, knew I was gonna get an answer like this, but its ok  

i`ll see what I can do about doubling the anadrol next week, but since its my first time I dont want to take to much deca or test/sust. Have allready called and ordered sust, if I do 500mg a week, shouldnt that do it? Injecting every 3 days is no problem.

(can cancel my order if its useless to take, but my friends take, and have taken it with great success, therefor I thought it would be great with anadrol)


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 9, 2004)

is this your first cycle??? i would not recommend anadrol or sustanon for a first cycle....first off, anadrol is extremely toxic, and sustanon needs to be injected AT LEAST every 3 days to utilize the prop ester.....no use in dicking w/ a multi-ester test....get enanthate or cypionate if you can......"i don't want to take too much deca or test".....if you would have read up on newbie cycles, you should know that 500mg/week of test is not too much....so if you're injecting your sustanon E3D, you'll be gettin 750mg/week.....wouldnt be too bad if you were a large guy and thats all you were taking for a first cycle.....400mg/week of deca isnt high, just remember to run it shorter than the test, like i said before.....i would also run vitamin b6 at 200mg/day if i was running deca for the gyno (but thats just me)......test/dbol is a great first cycle......read through the threads more about newbie cycles, see what other peoples cycles are....your friends prolly didnt talk about their dicks being limp all the time to you either.....try and base every cycle you have around test, not deca like most guys do.  TEST IS BEST!


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 9, 2004)

Ok, i`ll call my friend tomorrow and see what I can do about test and i`ll keep posting here untill you`re satisfied


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 10, 2004)

Wolfy has some very valid points. 
How much anadrol are you taking? I would NOT increase the anadrol. Deca should be at 400mg minimum if you want to gain from it. In addition deca by itself is not very efficient. Adding test not only takes care of the deca dick issue it raises the effectiveness of deca exponentially.
In post #3 above you raised the issue of losing gains after coming off of a anadrol cycle. This is another reason to take testosterone. It helps to solidify gains made off of orals. Orals should be looked at as a cycle starter, booster or finisher, not as the cycle itself.


----------



## Blackbird (Nov 10, 2004)

Let me jump in with a question.
Could you dbol for say, 3weeks and then jump to test.  Or should your cycle start with test and dbol?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 10, 2004)

if you're using like test prop i guess so....not w/ a long ester....w/ long esters, itll take about 3-4 weeks to get blood levels at their prime and the test so called "kicks in"....w/ prop, its just a matter of days......but you should get in the habit of starting them at the same time....


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 10, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> How much anadrol are you taking?


I take 1tab a day (50mg) and I split it up, one half with breakfast and the other half with dinner. They clearly work because both my biceps hurts like hell and have increased noticeable in size even though I havnt trained them yet. ill try to fix some test tomorrow.


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 10, 2004)

Talked to my friend today, but he didnt know what kind of test I should take. Will Test Enanthate 500mg/week do the trick? 

Like to add that I have gained 4.5lbs so far (3days) Hopefully I can get hold of test tonight or tomorrow so that it will start working before Im off anadrol.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 10, 2004)

your "friend" doesnt seem too smart.....he's the one giving you all this gear but he doesnt know how to take it himself? lol  but yeah, test E is perfect for you.....take 2 shots a week (split up ever 3-4 days) that will give you 500mg/week....do that for 10 weeks....it'll take about 3-4 weeks for the test to be fully working



			
				NorthQ said:
			
		

> Talked to my friend today, but he didnt know what kind of test I should take. Will Test Enanthate 500mg/week do the trick?
> 
> Like to add that I have gained 4.5lbs so far (3days) Hopefully I can get hold of test tonight or tomorrow so that it will start working before Im off anadrol.


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 10, 2004)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> your friend doesnt seem too smart.....


He wasnt 100% sure what I meant so therefor I asked you guys first.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 10, 2004)

NorthQ said:
			
		

> Will Test Enanthate 500mg/week do the trick?
> 
> Like to add that I have gained 4.5lbs so far (3days) Hopefully I can get hold of test tonight or tomorrow so that it will start working before Im off anadrol.


Yes and it should.


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 13, 2004)

First shot of test was taken yesterday so now hopefully everything should be as it should be. My cycle now looks like this:

Weeks 1-4 (anadrol 50mg per day)
Weeks 1-9 (deca 300mg/week)
Weeks 1-10(Test at 400mg/week)

I know you guys probably want to take more mg`s per week, but with my current gear I have calculated that I can take it for 10weeks if I take the doses I wrote. Personally I dont think I need to take more than that since I have gained 11lbs in 5days with anadrol.

How much can I expect to gain from this cycle? Since I allready have gained 11lbs I mean.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 13, 2004)

Those amounts are OK for a first cycle. How much you will gain is hard to say, but you should hold onto the gains you make much better now.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 13, 2004)

like DR said, thats much better than what you previously had......you'll grow on this, as long as you eat your ass off.


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 13, 2004)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> like DR said, thats much better than what you previously had......you'll grow on this, as long as you eat your ass off.



That wont be a problem! I get hungry 1-2hours after last meal regardless of how much I ate. Feels like Im eating 24/7


----------



## Aratesticle (Nov 18, 2004)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> lol....does anybody listen to any advice people give here?? you're taking anadrol and deca and NO TEST???  you better start the test up.....if anybody even thought of taking only 1 drug, it would have to be TEST hands down....get that test started, else, say goodbye to the man in the brown turtleneck!!
> 
> let me critique your cycle you have posted, first of all, ditch the sustanon, unless you want to inject every 3 days, which is a must....250mg/week on sust isnt gonna dojack shit.....you deca is too low as well.....i would take everything you have right now, and double it.....but for the first week, 50mg of drol should be fine, but go to 100mg after that....try this
> 
> ...


AGREE 1000%


----------

